# Christmas lights set to music



## Marie5656 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2017)

Lights you can control on the web....no music.  http://www.itwinkle.org/control-lights/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2017)

Enjoyed that, thanks Marie and CindyLou!


----------

